# Reputation System [Feedback]



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

well, the votes have decided. This will stay enabled until we find something better. Reputation System might get disabled again if people won't remain civil.

Reputation will not be visible along with your posts. It will be visible on your profile. We need to strike the right balance. Reputations will be anonymous to avoid "I repped u...plz rep me back" kind of situation. This is my decision, no more argument on this.

Like I said in my earlier thread:


			
				ico said:
			
		

> You'll have to be civil. Don't ask anyone for rep. Don't mention that you repped anyone. It should be a private praise, nothing else.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

Good to know, many people here are in favor to give this system a try.

As excited as I was to try this system, I now came to realize that I know little about it 

So what exactly would happen when I click that "Add to <member name> reputation" icon?
A little guide would be useful.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

ok i can see there is a balance scale icon under pic of a person
but how does it work?
can you give a small tutorial coz i dont want to make a mistake such as giving negative rep to someone instead of positive rep


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

you should not get the option of negative reputation.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see any rep button.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

As of now, I can NOT see the balance icon.
I agree that there should not be a negative rep, and also the fact that user's rep should be private.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I don't see any rep button.



You won't see it in this section. Go to other sections. 

*i.imgur.com/jXYNc.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

I think rep system would work on those sections, where post count increases with your posts. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Ejjaktly and CD section is not for serious discussions, so no need to rep anyone.

@ico

Man, finally someone created a fake account and voted for yes.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ hahaha. yes even I was amazed at the close voting between yes/no 
I can assure you, its not me


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @ico Man, finally someone created a fake account and voted for yes.


Crows can vote 4 times.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 6, 2011)

I can see "<username> has disabled reputation" on some of the users profile (including mine). What that supposed to mean?


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Garbage said:


> I can see "<username> has disabled reputation" on some of the users profile (including mine). What that supposed to mean?


may be they have disabled it. or may be it was disabled long time back for everyone using a SQL query when the admins got rid of this system.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions <-- you can toggle it from here.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Reputation will not be visible along with your posts. :



What's the point of implementing it then?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good , it shud had brought a long back anyway happy to have now


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> What's the point of implementing it then?



You can mention it in your resume while searching for jobs


----------



## Joker (Apr 6, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> What's the point of implementing it then?


ICO has disabled it to avoid in-the-face nature of rep bars, i think. rep will be visible on ur profile.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> What's the point of implementing it then?


why are you asking me? Personally, I don't even feel the need of it 

People said that they needed an appreciating and motivating factor. Which they have got in terms of comments. I think this purpose is now fulfilled.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:


> why are you asking me? Personally, I don't even feel the need of it
> 
> People said that they needed an appreciating and motivating factor. Which they have got in terms of comments. I think this purpose is now fulfilled.


I don't think you are getting what I am trying to say. You had disabled showing the "Reputation points near the posts". What's the point of implementing it when you have to visit the person's profile to see his/her reputation? It doesn't make any difference between what the forum was yesterday and what it is now today. No one has that much time to "see" reputation by visiting profiles. 
Make reputation points visible near the posts.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

Like I've said, that won't happen.  This is the best approach which I think is appropriate and draws out a fair balance between those who want and those who don't. No more argument on this.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ I think those who want it have already won this poll. Then what is the use of thinking about those who don't want it ? But arguing with you won't work since you're the admin, isn't it ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Don't get cocky now. You can even argue with Prime Minister, let alone a mere admin.

And remember... 'Yes' just won by 3 votes. A 2% margin i guess. So, 48% of the people in the forum are still hating it. We can't let their opinion be ignored. We should make it up to them, as well. So, I think.. this present system is the sweet spot.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> You can even argue with Prime Minister/QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ I think those who want it have already won this poll. Then what is the use of thinking about those who don't want it ? But arguing with you won't work since you're the admin, isn't it ?


You honestly have a habit of causing much ado about nothing. 

I've given something which 80%+ people will agree upon. Go and start a "poll" for yourself to see that. "is the current implementation fine? yes or no?"

Personally this thing is gimmicky for me as I am someone who only posts to help out people and isn't bothered about anything else. Same is the opinion of most moderators. Still we came forwarded conducted a poll and offered what we think is a balanced approach.

Lastly this thread is about "Feedback" - is this thing working fine? How to? etc. type of things. Not for arguing which we already did in the previous thread.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ As I said that arguing it with you won't work, so let's end the discussion here.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ I think those who want it have already won this poll. Then what is the use of thinking about those who don't want it ? But arguing with you won't work since you're the admin, isn't it ?



okay
but what if that NO categories guys are equally important as YES guys are
we cant just take one side and get happy
something has to be done to fulfill the needs of both sides
thats what called a good management

im reporting ur post here for trying to cause baseless arguments..no we dont need this


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ I think those who want it have already won this poll. Then what is the use of thinking about those who don't want it ? But arguing with you won't work since you're the admin, isn't it ?





pauldmps said:


> ^^ As I said that arguing it with you won't work, so let's end the discussion here.



Is this the kind of response you give to the forum stuff. I literally cannot see any post against you before you even posted in this thread. So, why are you angry?
The forum stuff is here for the benefit of the "forum members". And for doing so they must ensure that everyone is happy with the system, so they must balance the system in favor of both parties. So what ICO did was to ensure the same.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:
			
		

> I think those who want it have already won this poll. Then what is the use of thinking about those who don't want it ?


What the hell?? You mean 51% will rule 49%. Is that what you are saying. I mean comeon man you can't just get whatever you want just because you guys won the poll and even if you won you won by 3 votes as Vamsi already said. Mods and admins can't just ignore 49% people in favor of 51%. Well you won the poll so the system is implemented whats wrong with that. I mean if you wanna see someone's rep you are just one click away. I can't understand what is wrong with you. Do you wanna see the rep of each and every person on the forum??? If someone is interested in you he'll see your profile for your reputation.

@ico
Sorry man but I can't help myself but to post back on this because of that particular post.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

@ gameranand The member concerned was handed a ban for a good reason. I respect your emotions, but let's move on and stick to topic from now on please.


My feedback:
The reputation system is good for now. Reps are totally anonymous AFAIK. One can't know who repped them. Asking for reps is not advised. Private praise it is. So far so good and I don't see any issues of ego arising with this system.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ TBF i don't find any difference with the current implementation, but my question is, if it's not visible publicly, then what's the use of any system. Just hiding under your profile, which is not even visited by you for ages? And if this is what the 51% voted yes wants, then i must say "God knows what you want"....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2011)

thankfully ico went for the reputation system & not that thankbar visible under the username. hate it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm having a slight problem-

No one's repping me 
Damn.

Whats happening?

Have I lost my game?

edit-

it would be nice if we have a separate box in our profile stating our exact rep points


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I'm having a slight problem-
> 
> No one's repping me
> Damn.
> ...



It's the feedback thread. Not an OT thread. So just don't post, if you don't have something relevant or useful.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it's good. Gives you a taste of both worlds -> Those who want rep system can visit their profiles and those who don't need not to worry!


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> it would be nice if we have a separate box in our profile stating our exact rep points



You can see that in any post where you are repped AFAIK? In your user cp, below the subscribed threads you can see all posts you were repped for. So no issues. Exact rep points don't matter so much IMHO.


----------



## Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> thankfully ico went for the reputation system & not that thankbar visible under the username. hate it.


full agree 100%
this implementation works i must say...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

how to check who has given reputation???


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how to check who has given reputation???


Please read my first post. I've mentioned reputations will be 'anonymous.'


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

^^But it shud be visible for only the user who has got this otherwise it wont be known to the user who has got some appreciation from whom???

anyways


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^But it shud be visible for only the user who has got this otherwise it wont be known to the user who has got some appreciation from whom???
> 
> anyways



Does it matter who gave the appreciation? Secondly it has been done to avoid "You repped me, I'll rep you back" idioticity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Does it matter who gave the appreciation? Secondly it has been done to avoid "You repped me, I'll rep you back" idioticity.


Does it matter to u if get a gift with noname on it....

Totally disagree.....

idiots do dat not intelligent people


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Scrap the rep system!!!! 

LOL!! Just kidding...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2011)

The way it is implemented shows how 'interested' the mods really are with the Reputation System. I would request the mods to scrap it all together for you are making it a half-baked cookie out of it.


----------



## azzu (Apr 24, 2011)

Rahim said:


> The way it is implemented shows how 'interested' the mods really are with the Reputation System. I would request the mods to scrap it all together for you are making it a half-baked cookie out of it.



+1 
a big no for Rep system


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 24, 2011)

Need to scrap this. Hardly making a difference.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ if it doesn't make a difference why everybody is having problem with it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

'coz whining is so much in fashion.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Uh..I was looking for the Reputation System [Feedback] thread. Looks like I got lost.Anyone knows where it is?


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ if it doesn't make a difference why everybody is having problem with it?


perhaps the most sensible post here. 



Rahim said:


> The way it is implemented shows how 'interested' the mods really are with the Reputation System. I would request the mods to scrap it all together for you are making it a half-baked cookie out of it.


Perhaps you used it only once. The moderators have used it more than the people did. :/


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys we had a democratic discussion regarding this, and the votes did not tilt in any sections favor. We chose the middle-way to keep all happy. If people are discontented, when ever we open this again for voting--they can hope/vote for their discretion being implemented.

Though we appreciate the feedback...!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ if it doesn't make a difference why everybody is having problem with it?


Because this Reputation System was hyped to no ends and all we got was, well, you know.


Liverpool_fan said:


> 'coz whining is so much in fashion.


Spoken like a true mod. Perhaps you really don't sense what members are really upset about.


----------

